
Beyond the Bitcoin Bubble - lwhite726
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/16/magazine/beyond-the-bitcoin-bubble.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
======
thisisit
Discussed yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16158463](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16158463)

